# Sundown - Friday POWDER afternoon / evening



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Obviously weather-dependent, i.e. whether they're open on Friday. I would be willing to move the venue to (gasp) Mohawk if Sundown isn't open.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

if sundown is open, i'll be there for the afternoon.  

mohawk???

I aint no benedict arnold.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> if sundown is open, i'll be there for the afternoon.
> 
> mohawk???
> 
> I aint no benedict arnold.  :lol:



Ha! I know, but I just want to ski somewhere Friday and it has to be local. Fingers crossed for the mighty one, Ski Sundown.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 15, 2008)

If they are open I can be there around 5:30. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

i can to the log in early from home and be available for an afternoon sess.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2008)

weather might keep me local instead of going to Hunter on Friday. if so, i'll put in a few hours at Sundown in the afternoon.  probably a 1 - 5 session or something like that.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

NWS is calling for 2-4" tonight and then a 70% chance of snow for Friday. Might have to be a full on afternoon to close session.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys should go to Mohawk tonight. That's where it will be at. :lol:

That's what I'm doing... Powder day!!! :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> NWS is calling for 2-4" tonight and then a 70% chance of snow for Friday. Might have to be a full on afternoon to close session.



let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Some people on the Eastern weather forums are speculating about a foot for Friday. And then a bigger storm on Sunday. Say what?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Say what?



say - impromptu PTO day(s)!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

I should be there Friday night.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I should be there Friday night.



If it's as good as I'm hoping, I'll probably ski into the night.

Area 51 on Sunday?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> If it's as good as I'm hoping, I'll probably ski into the night.
> 
> Area 51 on Sunday?



What's area 51?? :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

*Powder Bumps!!!*

Friday is going to be nuts! Hoping for a foot. With those big ole gnarley bumps on Temptor right now, a foot of powder is going to be, like Crazy Eddie used to say, "IN-SANE!"


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

Since the mighty Sundown straddles both Litchfield and Hartford counties, I like to look at forecast from both the Albany and Taunton office. Check it:

*Albany Discussion:*


> CURRENT GLOBAL RUNS OF THE GFS/ECMWF/GEM ALL SUGGEST THE BRITISH
> COLUMBIA WAVE WILL CONTINUE TO DIVE SOUTHWARD AND ALLOW THE
> CALIFORNIA WAVE TO BECOME ENTRENCHED IN THE SUBTROPICAL FEED ACROSS
> THE SOUTHERN CONUS.  WHILE TIMING DOES SEEM TO BE SLOWING DOWN A
> ...



*Taunton Discussion:*


> FRI...A NOREASTER DEVELOPS AS LOW PRES PASSES S OF NEW ENGLAND. *HEAVY
> SNOW DUE TO ISENTROPIC LIFT*... GALE COLD CONVEYOR BELT MOISTURE INFLOW
> BEING OVERRIDDEN BY 3SD SW FLOW WARM SECTOR FROM A 2SD PWAT AIRMASS.
> 
> ...



Say what? :-o


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

The Taunton afternoon package is out:



> ***WINTER STORM WATCH FOR FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT FOR THE POTENTIAL
> OF HEAVY SNOW***
> 
> FRIDAY...
> ...


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

*Albany update*

Albany update:



> ...SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM TO POTENTIALLY IMPACT THE FORECAST AREA
> WITH A MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOWFALL...
> 
> FRI...OVER RUNNING SNOWFALL COMMENCES RAPIDLY FROM S/SW TO N/NE
> ...



*TARGET: SKI SUNDOWN!!!!*


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

Dammit, now I'm gonna have to get into work wicked early so I can get to Sundown ASAP after work...


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

*Roll call*

Don't miss this one folks. This is going to be an epic afternoon/night of powder bumps. Truly radical to the 10th degree! Plan accordingly. Travel will be difficult.

I hope to arrive sometime early to mid afternoon and will ski until road conditions become safe again.  which means probably until closing. :lol:

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be there at some point, the exact time depends on when I get into work and the road conditions/traffic.  I'll be skiing until close, to make sure the roads are clear...

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

This is shaping up to be exactly like 12/13/07 and 2/22/08:

*12/13/07:*


*2/22/08:*


CT skiing doesn't get any better than that. And those bumps on Temptor right now are HUGE. It's going to be nuts.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
2knees scheming/planning/trying


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 17, 2008)

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
Beetle bumming/bumming/bumming

I knew the snow would come as soon as I couldn't ski! Doh!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> *Roll call:*
> Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
> 2knees scheming/planning/trying



Dude, you left me off...



bvibert said:


> *Roll call:*
> Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
> bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)



Douche... :roll:

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying

Hope to see you there!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2008)

Roll call:
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 1 pm to 5 pm*



* if after-school activities are cancelled i might be able stay later.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Roll call:
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 1 pm to 5 pm*
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, you left me off...
> 
> 
> 
> Douche... :roll:



my deepest apologies!


----------



## rueler (Dec 17, 2008)

tentatively IN!! If it's snowing I will do my best to be there...If it's a foot plus, I may just ski in the woods at my local hill.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

rueler said:


> If it's a foot plus, I may just ski in the woods at my local hill.



Boo. Come on. Ski 10 inches of snow over no base at Mount Flatington, or rip powder bumps with the cool kids at the mighty Sundown? Easy decision. And if you insist on some woods, I'll show you some if you're there during daylight hours and there's enough snow.

BTW, check this out:



> .SHORT TERM /FRIDAY THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT/...
> THEN...OUR STORM...CURRENTLY NEAR THE FOUR CORNERS AREA...WILL BE
> HURLED EASTWARD BY A POWER HOUSE UPPER JET THAT ORIGINATES FAR OUT
> IN THE PACIFIC OCEAN. THIS STORM WILL "TRANSLATE" EASTWARD AND FEED
> ...


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless something comes up I will be there, just not sure what time.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Unless something comes up I will be there, just not sure what time.



FYI - You're still on the "to go" list for the Hunter trip tomorrow.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Roll call:
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 1 pm to 5 pm*
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out
Downhill04 (arrival 2-4) Will ski until close if my legs let me


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is shaping up to be exactly like 12/13/07 and 2/22/08:
> 
> *12/13/07:*
> 
> ...



12/13 was an epic day. Here's hoping tomorrow is more of the same.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> 12/13 was an epic day. Here's hoping tomorrow is more of the same.



I'll let you scope out the hits.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll take 16" please:

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=136179

:lol: WTF!?


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll let you scope out the hits.



Where is the fun in that. I never learn my lesson. If you find one point it out. I'll hit anything :dunce:


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll take 16" please:
> 
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=136179
> 
> :lol: WTF!?



Can't see it 

Just signed up for an account but I have to wait for the administrator to preview it...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll take 16" please:
> 
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=136179
> 
> :lol: WTF!?



DUDE!  Score!!! 8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Where is the fun in that. I never learn my lesson. If you find one point it out. I'll hit anything :dunce:



No way man. I still harbor guilt. You're on your own.

Tomorrow is going to be effin nuts on those bumps. I'm beside myself with excitement...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahem:







I can't even freakin' concentrate.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> No way man. I still harbor guilt. You're on your own.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be effin nuts on those bumps. I'm beside myself with excitement...



Dude there is no need for guilt. I got to take the entire summer off from work to recover post op :smile:


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to stop looking at AZ and all weather related websites. Next thing you know I will be leaving the office at lunch to buy another pair of skis...Hhmmmm I could use new boot......Damn it here I go again.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 18, 2008)

POWDER ALERT!!!!!   POWDER ALERT!!!!!  Looks like the restaurant is gonna be dead tomorrow night!!!    I should be able to leave here around 5....(stokeometer is redlining!!)  POWDER ALERT!!!!    
cya tomorrow!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 1 pm to 5 pm*
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out
rueler
Downhill04 (arrival 2-4) Will ski until close if my legs let me
MR evil
powhunter

Sick mogul crew. It's gonna be one for the record books. Be careful driving. Who else is in?!?!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

In the words of the infamous 2knees:

*Tomorrow is going to be so far off the hook the phone will be lost!*


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 1-5 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 1 pm to 5 pm*
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out
rueler
Downhill04 (arrival 2-4) Will ski until close if my legs let me
MR evil
powhunter

My arrival time could be considerably earlier than I originally anticipated.  I'd say that I could be there as early as 1pm now, but it still could be later...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My arrival time could be considerably earlier than I originally anticipated.  I'd say that I could be there as early as 1pm now



That's more like it. Going for the iron man....

Thinking about actually bringing my Legends as well as the bump skis...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 18, 2008)

Its getting even sicker by the minute:


Roll call:
Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
bvibert (arrival 5-7 pm?)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 1 pm to 5 pm*
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out
rueler
Downhill04 (arrival 2-4) Will ski until close if my legs let me
MR evil
powhunter
Jonnypoach


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Its getting even sicker by the minute:
> 
> 
> Roll call:
> ...



The CLITS are going to be representing!! This should make a vid so sick the highlanders will be uke:


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> The CLITS are going to be representing!! This should make a vid so sick the highlanders will be uke:



INDEED! CLIT convention tomorrow on Temptor.

Who else is in?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's more like it. Going for the iron man....
> 
> Thinking about actually bringing my Legends as well as the bump skis...



If I get there early then I'm gonna have to pace myself, or else I'll be worn out by the time the good stuff falls.

I'm not sure what I'll be on for skis; 84mm waist mid-fats, 93mm waist TTs, or 61mm? waist bump skis???  Maybe a sampling of all three???


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I get there early then I'm gonna have to pace myself, or else I'll be worn out by the time the good stuff falls.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll be on for skis; 84mm waist mid-fats, 93mm waist TTs, or 61mm? waist bump skis???  Maybe a sampling of all three???



Just pick one and go with it. There is no time to run to the parking lot to change skis on a POWDER DAY!!!!!!


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> *Roll call:*
> Greg (arrival 2-4 pm)
> 2knees scheming/planning/trying



Do you need any help with the scheming/planning/trying? If I can be of any help let me know. We need you to get your ass out there!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Do you need any help with the scheming/planning/trying? If I can be of any help let me know. We need you to get your ass out there!!



No kidding. This is NOT one to miss. Make it happen!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2008)

i might be arriving ealier than expected too. need to get there before the roads get bad or i might not make it at all.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i might be arriving ealier than expected too. need to get there before the roads get bad or i might not make it at all.



If that's the case then you better hope that the after school activities get canceled too, otherwise you might have trouble leaving...  It'll be best to wait it out at that point.  I figure the roads should be nice and clear by around 10 or 11...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i might be arriving ealier than expected too. need to get there before the roads get bad or i might not make it at all.



Once you get north of Thomaston (there's a long hill there that gets backed up as everyone tries to escape the Waterbury area), you're golden. It also goes down to a single lane just beyond the hill for the bridge construction between 41 and 42 so that might be tight.

One workaround there would be to get off in Thomaston (exit 39) and take route 222 up to 118 and get back on route 8 at exit 42. I would only attempt that if travel on route 8 is slow in the area. Either way, go all the way up to the end of the route 8 highway in Winsted and take route 44 over to New Hartford. The climb up 202 (exit 44) in a snowstorm will likely put you behind several stuck cars and perhaps tractor trailers. It might take you a half hour just to get to the top of the hill there. I wouldn't recommend going that way tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is shaping up to be exactly like 12/13/07...
> 
> *12/13/07:*
> [





downhill04 said:


> 12/13 was an epic day. Here's hoping tomorrow is more of the same.



Interesting excerpt from the Taunton MA NWS discussion:



> IN MANY WAYS...THIS STORM LOOKS VERY SIMILAR TO THE STORM WE HAD DEC
> 13TH 2007...BASICALLY A SIGNIFICANT DUMP OF SNOW IN A SHORT PERIOD OF
> TIME DRIVEN BY A STRONG FAST MOVING SHORT WAVE AND ASSOCIATED STRONG
> ISENTROPIC LIFT THROUGHOUT THE COLUMN. TIMING EVEN SEEMS SIMILAR IN
> ...



Sundown picked up one foot that day. Here's the TR:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/21352-ski-sundown-12-13-2007-a.html

The big difference between tomorrow and that day is there were no bumps set up anywhere. Currently, some sick bumps exist on Temptor!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

*Winter Storm Warning!!!*

We just got upgraded to Winter Storm Warning level:



> RGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 216 PM EST THU DEC 18 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> We just got upgraded to Winter Storm Warning level:



Crap now I have to go home and change my underware because I just busted a nut :-o


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys are funny. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys are funny. :lol:



There's nothing funny about this. This is serious business. This is a call to action, folks! Truly radical powder bumps await you tomorrow afternoon/evening. Do *not *miss this.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> There's nothing funny about this. This is serious business. This is a call to action, folks! Truly radical powder bumps await you tomorrow afternoon/evening. Do *not *miss this.



Agreed!  This is *not* a laughing matter!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

I think there are a few key players missing here. modeo? MrMagic? mikey1? Marge? Must be an M thing...


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed!  This is *not* a laughing matter!


:roll: :lol:

Alright, maybe I should take your advice...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Screw it I will be there all day tomorrow. I'm pulling the iron man 10-10


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think there are a few key players missing here. modeo? MrMagic? mikey1? Marge? Must be an M thing...



IIRC Mondeo plans on being there.  He's skiing Kmart today so you probably won't hear from him for awhile.  WE haven't heard from mikey1 all year, have we?  I thought I saw him at Sundown one time though...  I'm sure Marge will be working or something silly like that.  MrMagic better be there!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Screw it I will be there all day tomorrow. I'm pulling the iron man 10-10



SICK! 

You're going to have to buy two tickets then, right?  Or, do you have a pass??  I can't remember.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll: :lol:
> 
> Alright, maybe I should take your advice...



Advice???


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

since dh the sad sack jets fan will be there, that seals it for me.  I'll be there in the morning to early afternoon.  i get to leave just when the snow starts.   yeeeaaaay for me.

i'm NOT logging onto alpinezone friday night.  

as a matter of fact, i think you guys are going to be waaaay to busy gaping up the deep powder to take any video.  

right?


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> as a matter of fact, i think you guys are going to be waaaay to busy gaping up the deep powder to take any video.



Ooooh. The shit talk has made it's way to this friendly T&E thread, huh?

Well, tough guy. Enjoy sucking your thumb as we ski powder bumps into the night.


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Advice???





Greg said:


> Do *not *miss this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm pulling a 12 hr shift with our son today.  i will be cashing in that chip tomorrow to get up to sundown as soon as possible!  stoked for poe.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ooooh. The shit talk has made it's way to this friendly T&E thread, huh?
> 
> Well, tough guy. Enjoy sucking your thumb as we ski powder bumps into the night.



what can i say, i'm ornery today.  

please dont take any video kind sir.

is that better?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

severine said:


>



That wasn't _my_ advice..


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> since dh the sad sack jets fan will be there, that seals it for me.  I'll be there in the morning to early afternoon.  i get to leave just when the snow starts.   yeeeaaaay for me.
> 
> i'm NOT logging onto alpinezone friday night.
> 
> ...



Awe shucks I feel so special. 2Knees is making a special appearance just for me


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2008)

think GB will open tomorrow? i thought i read something about them blowing snow on it last weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> think GB will open tomorrow? i thought i read something about them blowing snow on it last weekend.



I would but that at very unlikely.  Last night there were lots of medium sized piles, but they were separated by lots large patches of grass.  They'll need to blow lots more snow and plow it all out before it will open... In my not so expert opinion...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm shutting down. See you guys tomorrow. Drive safe. 2knees and I will save a little bit of powder for you


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I'm shutting down. See you guys tomorrow. Drive safe. 2knees and I will save a little bit of powder for you



lol, i'm sure i'll save all of it for you guys.

hopefully i'll bump into a few of you tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> think GB will open tomorrow? i thought i read something about them blowing snow on it last weekend.



Gunbarrel Sunday, maybe.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think there are a few key players missing here. modeo? MrMagic? mikey1? Marge? Must be an M thing...



I don't think Marge will be joining us. She is laid up in bed very sick. I am just hoping I don't get this bug until Saturday. I am hoping to be in the lift around 2:00 to 3:00 depending on when I can get out of the office and driving conditions.

I am trying to decide if I should use the bump skis or my regular skis.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I don't think Marge will be joining us. She is laid up in bed very sick. I am just hoping I don't get this bug until Saturday. I am hoping to be in the lift around 2:00 to 3:00 depending on when I can get out of the office and driving conditions.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should use the bump skis or my regular skis.



Bummer!  Tell her that I hope she gets better soon.  I hope that you somehow manage to avoid getting it yourself...

As far as the skis, I don't know what to tell ya.  I'm up in the air myself...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am trying to decide if I should use the bump skis or my regular skis.



Not sure where you're skiing, but I'm hitting the bumps. Seriously, the forgiving snow will give you an opportunity to just let the bumpers run which will help you dial in how they should be skied.


----------



## rueler (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm leaning towards a mid to late afternoon appearance at the mighty Sundown!! Problem is that I have to get my gear at Nothington...if school's out and I go early enough to get it I won't have a problem...if I get there later and the snow is piling up...it'll be hard to leave...i've got some freshly cleaned lines that will be begging for tracks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

rueler said:


> i'm leaning towards a mid to late afternoon appearance at the mighty Sundown!! Problem is that I have to get my gear at Nothington...if school's out and I go early enough to get it I won't have a problem...if I get there later and the snow is piling up...it'll be hard to leave...i've got some freshly cleaned lines that will be begging for tracks.



Scotty! You have to hit the mighty Sundown. You obviously haven't skied the Temptor bumps this year yet. They are big, gnarly and fun. Like a roller coaster. Drop 8-16" of powder over them and it's going to be nuts. Johnnypoach is going too! :lol: Looks like most of the Sundown bump crew is going. You have to head up! Grab your gear, head to the car and don't look back. Your local stash will be there for you to hit over the weekend...

I should be leaving around 2 pm tomorrow, maybe a touch earlier. I should click in shortly after 3 pm barring any travel difficulties. I'll be going full tilt until closing. I can't even contain my excitement right now....


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 18, 2008)

rueler said:


> i'm leaning towards a mid to late afternoon appearance at the mighty Sundown!! Problem is that I have to get my gear at Nothington...if school's out and I go early enough to get it I won't have a problem...if I get there later and the snow is piling up...it'll be hard to leave...i've got some freshly cleaned lines that will be begging for tracks.



Do it!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Do it!!



Are you on board for the Sundown powder bump fest tomorrow Woodcore?


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are you on board for the Sundown powder bump fest tomorrow Woodcore?



Might be, but won't be hammering the bumps seeing as my bad back isn't nearly 100% but we shall see.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm in!!



Time to take my potty mouth pass for the year:

Fucking rad! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm in!!



SWEET!!!



Greg said:


> Time to take my potty mouth pass for the year:
> 
> Fucking rad! 8)



:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Fucking rad! 8)



+1


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys gotta tell the backchannel story here too. Poor Dave wanted to come up tomorrow, but all his gear is at Killington. The workaround is Brian and I are going to try to set him up with some random old boots, skis and poles. Gotta hook a brotha up for a rare CT powder day! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm gonna be there for a few hours so i can leave behind some options.  I have those volkls with my old boots.  Dave, what is your boot size?


----------



## rueler (Dec 18, 2008)

what time is dave going to be there and what size does he wear for boots?? I have a couple of 27.0 pairs of boots kicking around...and maybe a 26.5...they're all around a 100 flex...ski wise...I have about a half dozen pairs of fischer or atomic skis too....I'll just load my car up...Woodcore is talking me into Sundown from a pm. Probably try to get up there for 3pmish.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

Dave is aiming at 3ish AFAIK.  I think he should be all set with boots.  He seems to think he'll fit in Greg's old 28.5s, but asked me to bring along my old 29.5s just in case.  He's got his choice of a few different skis between Greg and myself, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to keep his options open.


----------



## rueler (Dec 19, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Might be, but won't be hammering the bumps seeing as my bad back isn't nearly 100% but we shall see.



far skier's right or left probably has a small field that you could get through without killing your back...it'll be full of pow too..since all the CLITS will be skiing the same tracked out bump line :wink:


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

rueler said:


> far skier's right or left probably has a small field that you could get through without killing your back...it'll be full of pow too..since all the CLITS will be skiing the same tracked out bump line :wink:



Temptor is pretty much side to side gnarliness. Although you're right the lines along the woods are a little more forgiving. More like sweeping push piles than big ole troughs. And you're right the CLITS usually pick the best line... :lol:

Today is going to rule it!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2008)

since the snow seems to be coming in later than orignally expected i'm going to hold off a bit longer.  probalby get there closer to 2 PM.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> since the snow seems to be coming in later than orignally expected i'm going to hold off a bit longer.  probalby get there closer to 2 PM.



Not a bad plan. I think my timing should be good. Going to leave for 2 pm. Skiing by 3 pm. Skiing during the height of this storm with everyone is going to be so much fun.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2008)

my wife is  like "go now, before the snow so you don't get stuck".. ha ha ha ha


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

still trying to get out of here.  hope to be out there for a couple of hours this afternoon.

i dont have the awd van though so if it looks to bad, i'm not gonna risk it in the civic.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my wife is  like "go now, before the snow so you don't get stuck".. ha ha ha ha



I would say given the distance you have to travel is wait until it starts and then jump in the car and go. You should stay ahead of it that way. Once you get to the beloved Sundown, boot up leisurely, maybe fuel up with a nice meal and by then it should be snowing good up there. Then just smile as each run gets better!  See you this afternoon!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm shooting for an on the snow time of around 3 myself.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

*Roll call:*
Greg (arrival 3 pm)
bvibert (arrival 3 pm)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 2 pm
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out
rueler 3 pm
Downhill04 (arrival 2-4) Will ski until close if my legs let me
MR evil
powhunter
Jonnypoach
WoodCore
ALLSKIING

Gonna be crazy.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

It's gonna be sick!

Needless to say that I'm not being very productive at work today.  Too damn hard to concentrate.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Eff all of you, while I am home sick you'll be out in fresh powder.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Eff all of you, while I am home sick you'll be out in fresh powder.



Sick shmick, get your ass out to Sundown! :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sick shmick, get your ass out to Sundown! :roll:



I would if it was a just cold, but unfortunately I need quick access to a toilet.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I would if it was a just cold, but unfortunately I need quick access to a toilet.



Oh.. uh.. never mind then..


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Hopefully I will get the sloppy seconds tomorrow.

Have fun out there


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully I will get the sloppy seconds tomorrow.
> 
> Have fun out there



tomorroow should be an awesome day for skiing. i'm pissed that i waited to the last minute for chrismas shopping so i can't ski tomorrow....


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully I will get the sloppy seconds tomorrow.
> 
> Have fun out there



sounds like you are having sloppy seconds today...  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2008)

putting some good ole pasta in the belly now.  should be on skis by 3 as planned.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg (arrival 3 pm)
bvibert (arrival 3 pm)
2knees scheming/planning/trying
gmcunni 2 pm
Grassi21 3 pm - whenever my legs give out
rueler 3 pm
Downhill04 (arrival 2-4) Will ski until close if my legs let me
MR evil
powhunter
Jonnypoach
WoodCore
ALLSKIING
Mondeo (leaving work at 2, normally 45 minutes...)


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

ALLSKIING is out.  His kids' school is getting out early.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2008)

flakes are falling in Monroe. I'm leaving now !!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> ALLSKIING is out.  His kids' school is getting out early.



DOH!  That sucks.   Another time Dave..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 19, 2008)

Left work early and now sitting home looking for there bus. Unreal LI sees snow and calls school:roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 19, 2008)

You guys take some good video, so I can ski tonight vicariously thru you!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> You guys take some good video, so I can ski tonight vicariously thru you!!



Of course!


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my wife is  like "go now, before the snow so you don't get stuck".. ha ha ha ha


And you hesitated why???



o3jeff said:


> Eff all of you, while I am home sick you'll be out in fresh powder.


I feel for you. Really, I do.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 19, 2008)

Leaving for the hill in a few. Hope to be on the lift by 3:00 to 3:30. See you all there.


----------

